# Top locker catch



## pilkingbeck (Jun 7, 2011)

We have managed to break the catch to one of our top lockers.

Photo attached of an undamaged one.

Main dealer from whom we bought the van is asking for £36 for a new one (for us to fit ourselves).

This appears to me to be a little excessive. Does anyone know an alternative (and cheaper) source please?

Thanks very much.


Rick.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a vast variance on costs for parts on my Roller Team.

I found Davan in weston Super Mare considerably cheaper than other dealers.


----------



## pilkingbeck (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks ttcharlie

They had it in stock (my local dealer said they had to order it from Italy and would get it in about 6 weeks)

Cost - £10.76 (instead of £36) (excluding P and P)

P and P was £2.00 - but they sent it first class that day costing them £1.92 in postage.

Like you said - considerably cheaper - and a great service from them as well.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

People have knocked them on here but I found them very helpful and saved me hundreds when a. L the electrical system blew on my van.


----------

